# Hiya!



## Trademark (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi, I'm Marilyn, I'm so happy to have found a forum like this! I was actually looking for some tips of capturing fruit flies.. hah.

I very recently got a hold of 5(!) Chinese praying mantis oothecas to help control all the crazy bugs that have popped up in my garden. Unfortunately, one ootheca hatched in the mail and I was greeted by a sad sight indeed. However, two survived, and I've decided to keep them as my first mantis (or anything buggy for that matter) pets. I figured out I had some questions, so again I'm happy to be here!

See you all around. Here are the two nymphs I have so far. If you know what sex they are I'll love you.  

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y194/Lepr...pg?t=1208301894


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 15, 2008)

Hiya Girl, and welcome to the forum, and we are happy to have you here, the more the merrier! This greeting from OHIO! I don't see so good anymore, but I will bet my bottom dollar they are either a male or a female! and what are the bugs with em?


----------



## Trademark (Apr 15, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hiya Girl, and welcome to the forum, and we are happy to have you here, the more the merrier! This greeting from OHIO! I don't see so good anymore, but I will bet my bottom dollar they are either a male or a female! and what are the bugs with em?


Lol, yes, I think they're either male or female too! Oh, those green bugs are just aphids from our rose bushes, the very thing we're trying to have these guys help get rid of. Haha.


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 16, 2008)

Haha!!



hibiscusmile said:


> I will bet my bottom dollar they are either a male or a female!


 :lol: :lol: .... Rebecca you are so goofy!  

Welcome to the forum Marilyn.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 16, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


> Felicidades!!!


welcome


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome. Be sure to try the search feature. Many of the questions you have asked have been discussed in detail.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.


----------

